# This is so good that i am re posting it and making it again



## scotty (Feb 18, 2009)

The recipe is here

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser...e_Rustica.html

 I use a #10 dutch oven in the oven.

 Then i doubled the recipe.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

Scotty, that bread looks excellent...thanks for re-posting.


----------



## salmonclubber (Feb 18, 2009)

scotty

thats some great looking bread makes me want to go buy a dutch oven


----------



## graybeard (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Scotty. I mean Chef Scotty!! Thanks for sharring. You got points.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





beard


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 18, 2009)

That looks great. I will have to give it a try!


----------



## fishawn (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks Awsome Scotty.....HOW'S THE CHEESE PRESS COMING?????


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks great.Iv'e eaten this bread while stationed in Naples (1962-63)


----------

